# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  questions fron a Port Antonio first timer

## original spanky

after  over 50 trips to Negril we will venture out a bit this next trip and add several nights in Port Antonio. have some questions ,   gee jam and trident are out of my budget and are looking at frenchman cove, goblin hill and tropical lagoon. any suggestions?
also is there one beach there that is the best ?  how bout getting around. bicycles  scooters, motorcycles?  thank you

----------


## *vi*

Bravo for venturing to Portland, original spanky!  i hear Goblin Hill is nice.  I understand the room at Frenchman's Cove have been renovated.  I plan to check them out while I'm there two weeks from today.  When are you going?  I'll be sure to post pictures.  The poplar beaches are Frenchman's Cove (by far the prettiest) Boston Beach (easy access and surrounded by cookshops) Winnifred (best to hire a taxi to go down, rough road but beautiful beach)  

Another suggested place to stay if you need AC is Pimento Lodge (starting at $125/night

----------


## *vi*

Oh, the only way to get around is your own car, taxi or on foot.  I have not seen bikes or scooters for rent.

----------


## original spanky

Vi, thank you. i have been told you are the person to ask. i will check out pimento lodge. we have heard that frenchman's cove was a good beach so were thinking of staying close to there. are the other hotels walking distance? we wanted to explore a bit so i guess walking or taxi will have to do

----------


## *vi*

LOL. Spanky, I'm no Portland expert, just it's biggest fan.  Everything is pretty spread out there.  Not much within walking distance, but cabs are everywhere.  Just DO NOT get on any of the buses/vans EVER...LAWD!  Pimento Lodge is in Long Bay (20 minutes from Port Antonio).  it's across the street from Long Bay Beach.  I don't promote that beach for swimming because the undertow is brutal, but it's a good chill beach.  You will LOVE Frenchman's.  The food there is really good and the prices have come down.  

Hotel Tim Bamboo (nice, but basic accommodations) is within walking distance of Bikini Beach located in Port Antonio.  That's a lovely beach as well.

----------


## johng

Hey Spanky,

Goblin Hill is a can't miss. Great spot overlooking San San Beach which I believe you have beach access to from staying at Goblin Hill. Frenchman's Cove Beach is a must see. Boston Beach a few miles to the east. Folly Ruins nearby.

----------


## Odinson

Cliffhangers looks like a nice place to stay too, not sure about prices.  A bit out of the way but on the way to Reach Falls which you should not miss - by far my favorite public waterfall.  Cliffhangers has a nice restaurant too and a great bar setup, almost an infinity look out to the sea... I wanna.

----------


## original spanky

thanks for the info. have been looking at goblin hill and wilks bay resort

----------

